
First stable release of Frameworks 5 - Tsiolkovsky
https://dot.kde.org/2014/07/07/kde-frameworks-5-makes-kde-software-more-accessible-all-qt-developers
======
andmarios
Shameless plug but the funding period for Randa meetings is due tomorrow and
they have raised only 60% of the needed funds. Anyone interested to help:
[http://www.kde.org/fundraisers/randameetings2014/](http://www.kde.org/fundraisers/randameetings2014/)

Disclaimer: I am not affiliated with KDE nor I have any connection or will
participate to the meetings. I am just a KDE fan and I am sad they didn't
reach their goal.

------
plq
Are these libraries at all portable? Do I have to be on Linux or KDE to make
use of these? The feature set of eg Solid sounds very tricky to implement in a
cross-platform way.

~~~
emilsedgh
Solid is an abstraction layer. Currently, it has multiple backends, including
a windows one[0].

[0]
[https://projects.kde.org/projects/frameworks/solid/repositor...](https://projects.kde.org/projects/frameworks/solid/repository/revisions/master/show/src/solid/devices/backends/win)

------
anonbanker
Fantastic. They seem to be handling this better than the debacle that was the
4.0 release. Kudos to the team for all their hard work.

~~~
Pacabel
KDE 4.0 was still somewhat immature when it was released, but I'd hesitate to
call it a debacle. From what I remember, it was meant mainly for early
adopters, so that issues could be discovered and resolved quickly. KDE 4.1
addressed many of these. KDE 4.2 and subsequent releases have provided an
extremely robust desktop environment.

On the other hand, GNOME 3 was a debacle, without any doubt. KDE 4 resulted in
nowhere near the level of backlash and response that GNOME 3 did. I mean,
GNOME 3 was and is so bad that it spawned two rather significant and ongoing
salvage attempts in MATE and Cinnamon, in addition to completely driving away
a lot of existing users. We just didn't see anything close to that with KDE 4.

~~~
zanny
KDE4 was released when KDE3 was still seeing support. Gnome 3 dropped Gnome 2
entirely, and they even dropped the "compatibility mode" old desktop around
the 3.4 release I think, well before most people were keen on switching to
Gnome 3.

The early adopters of both complained about how different everything was, but
at least in KDE land version 3 was still available for a while. It took the
Mate project to maintain Gnome 2.

